# Baitcaster Rods - Your opinions?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a new baitcaster rod in the next month or so and am looking for some ideas.

I'm looking for:

Price range, under $100, $60-70 would be perfect. 
5'6"- 6' preferable 2-piece.
4-8kg, medium taper.
Good quality stainless steel guides.

I currently have a light Tsunami brand spin stick which is 1-piece and am happy that it's handled being thrown in the back of the ute on the odd occasion. It was about $70 and I know there are other around that price range. Anaconda have their own brand rods at halof that price on sale but don't want one if it's going to fall apart in the first year.

Any suggestions or reviews on rods you may own would be great as I don't really know what's out there or what to expect for the price.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been using the following rig and have no problems with it in the past year... it's caught some ripper fish.

Silstar Crystal Powertip (PC-6C-1TBM) 6ft, 6-10kg 15-45G bait-cast rod.

However, it's a one piece, not the two that you prefer and I can't remember how much I paid for it. I'm pretty sure I purchased it from Tackle World at Sandgate.

It teams with a Shimano Corvallus CUL 200 bait-cast reel, loaded with 30lb Whiplash braid, 30lb Nitlon Fleurocarbon leader & Flat-tail Z-Man Electric Chicken on a 1/6 oz jig-head 2/0 XH (Headhunter Extreme) TT hook.

I hope I've been of some help to you...

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been using a Pflueger Trion for the last 4 years and have had no problems with it at all. Its a one piece 5'6" and 3-7kg rod, so not 2 pieces but they might make them as piece rods. Tough little rod that has caught all sorts, from stingrays to trevally no problems. I think they go for around $120 but if you're lucky you might get a deal with BCF. They are constantly on sale there from $80 to $100. I team it up with a Shimano Caenan and use it for lure flicking and occasionally soak a livey with it as well.

In all honesty I'll definitely be buying another trion when this one has reached the end of its days. Also, 4 years with minimal rod care ie. spray it down with freshwater after every trip, wipe the guides down with inox every few trips, and still not a touch of rust on the guides.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm beginning to think that maybe 5''6" rods don't come in 2-piece as they're short enough as they are. I did have a fibreglass rod that was that length and 2-piece and found it really handy to carry around with me on the motorbike, behind the ute seat, car boot etc. Would like to get another if possible. Thanks for the input so far, somewhere for me to start looking.


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Con, I know this is more than your budget but I've only heard good things about the Shimano Raider rods which are on sale for $99 at Motackle. They have a 2 piece Barra Mauler 5-8kg, 1.73m.

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=4089


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

ringo said:


> Hey Con, I know this is more than your budget but I've only heard good things about the Shimano Raider rods which are on sale for $99 at Motackle. They have a 2 piece Barra Mauler 5-8kg, 1.73m.
> 
> http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=4089


Beauty, thanks for that. I've been exploring all options and the budget is less important than the 2-piece feature. I'll have to check those ones out.


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

ringo said:


> Hey Con, I know this is more than your budget but I've only heard good things about the Shimano Raider rods which are on sale for $99 at Motackle. They have a 2 piece Barra Mauler 5-8kg, 1.73m.
> 
> http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=4089


+1 for the Raider rods...I have the 1 pce impoundment barra and it's a beast. Paired up with an Abu Revo S with 30lb braid it has made short work of some nice fish of late. Anaconda sales are the way to go...I never buy anything from therer full price I always wait for a sale and I have also had stuff posted for a reasonable price.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a pile of sub $100 broken rods, that if I added them all up, I could of bought a few rods from this store http://www.japanprofishing.com/rod .
I haven't manage to break my 2 Shimano T curves bait casters in over 3 years of use. I think I had to replace 1 guide and the grips are a bit worse for ware, mainly due to my rod holders.
I dont buy any rods or reels under $100 any more........its Christmas buy your self a treat.


----------



## flyonline (Sep 29, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> I'm beginning to think that maybe 5''6" rods don't come in 2-piece as they're short enough as they are. I did have a fibreglass rod that was that length and 2-piece and found it really handy to carry around with me on the motorbike, behind the ute seat, car boot etc. Would like to get another if possible. Thanks for the input so far, somewhere for me to start looking.


It is possible to get a rod cut and made into a 2pc for you. I had a silstar traverse-x cut in half (a 1-3kg though) which made a big difference in transportation/storage. Didn't really notice any difference in action.

Steve


----------



## chris268 (Jun 30, 2011)

if you can find a samaki allure for that price, get it.
i bought mine for about $150. it's a 2pc, 6 foot, 3-5 kg rod. its got good action but since it was the lower end of samaki, the components werent that great. for the price though, its worth a look.


----------



## damo83 (Apr 27, 2011)

ringo said:


> Hey Con, I know this is more than your budget but I've only heard good things about the Shimano Raider rods which are on sale for $99 at Motackle. They have a 2 piece Barra Mauler 5-8kg, 1.73m.
> 
> http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=4089


I just picked up a 2 piece Barra Mauler and its a nice looking piece of gear. BCF have them as a combo with a Shimano Caenan reel for $169 if you're a club member.


----------

